# Webhoster



## gamespoint (22. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich brauche dringend einen guten Webhoster der günstig PHP und MySQL anbietet.

Wäre nett wenn mir einer einen Tipp geben kann.

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. Juni 2005)

Kannst mir ja mal kurz eine PN mit deinen Anforderungen (Webspace, Traffic) zukommen lassen, so dass ich dir ein Angebot schicken könnte.


----------



## IPBreezeR (23. Juni 2005)

Bei 1&1 ist PHP erst ab dem "Business" Hosting für 12,99 im Monat verfügbar...


----------



## Julian Maicher (23. Juni 2005)

Ich kann dir nur http://www.allinkl.com empfehlen. Günstig und Zuverlässig.


----------



## alexos (24. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich kann dir nur http://www.pretago.de empfehlen. Dort bekommst du PHP, MySQL etc. schon ab 0,99 EUR / Monat inkl. 100 MB Webspace. Bin bei denen und voll zufrieden.


----------

